# Infallible Proof Missionary Dating Works!



## RamistThomist (Jul 14, 2005)

Date to Save and Flirt to Convert


----------



## satz (Jul 14, 2005)

NUTS


----------



## satz (Jul 14, 2005)

wow...is that a joke or being serious?



> First of all, it helps that you're good looking. Romans 12:1 says "to offer your bodies as living sacrifices." Since our bodies are the temple of the Holy Spirit (1 Cor. 6:19), it makes sense that we should use our beautiful bodies to glorify HIS name, the Holy Spirit will work the strongest since He's in our body, right? That's the best position to be in!



While not everyone come to such...extreme conclusion this level of bible study is unforunately representative of a lot of 'chrisitianity' today


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 14, 2005)

UNBELIVEABLE!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2005)

Oy vey! If this is true.... 

That reminds me of one of the Proverbs of Hell from William Blake's _The Marriage of Heaven and Hell_:


> The nakedness of woman is the work of God.



The logic of Satan.

[Edited on 7-15-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 14, 2005)

Just to cover myself, I don't approve of any of this.


----------



## Athaleyah (Jul 14, 2005)

I think its satirical and amusing commentary on shallow people with even shallower faith. Though judging from the forums there quite a few people don't.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 15, 2005)

Can you say Angel of deceit. 

This is what is being portrayed.






But this is what is going on.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 15, 2005)

Hoax!


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 15, 2005)

I knew a young woman who acutally tried this once. It was said of her "she tried to get him converted but instead she got perverted".


----------



## satz (Jul 15, 2005)

whether or not this is some kind of joke/satire whatever or for real i think it is indicative of a deeper problem in comtemporary christianity, namely that many nowadays overemphasize on evangelism/saving the lost.

Don't get me wrong, i am not against these things at all, but nowadays many christians think that is all God cares about and all christians are supposed to concentrate on.

The rejection of God's sovereignty in election and salvation is, i think, also responsible for this kind of 'save them what ever the cost' mentality that has led many astray.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 15, 2005)

This is a complete hoax. Sadly people have fallen for it big-time and it seems some idiot 'youth pastor' may even have lost his job over it. Boo-hoo.

JH


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 15, 2005)

I read through some of the posts on that website. It seems to be infested with a bunch of sick, stupid, mean-spirited people. Among the worst I've ever seen....


----------



## youthevang (Jul 15, 2005)

Just when I thought I have seen it all. All though this site is a hoax (says the webmaster of the site), some teenager might come across this site and think that it is for real and try to use these priniciples.



[Edited on 7-15-2005 by youthevang]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 15, 2005)

The site's a hoax. Probably run by the same folks that do misspoppy.com and landoverbaptist.org. Check and see if they have a wikipedia entry.


----------



## Authorised (Jul 16, 2005)

Actually, it's atheists who are behind a lot of these goofy "Christian" web sites. I wouldn't be surprised if the vast majority of these strange eschatology websites are just the work of those who want to mock the real church.

Landover Baptist, Objective ministries, technical virgin, the brick testament, &c. All done by atheists. 

I'd be willing to bet Fred Phelps is a REALLY good atheist who has everyone fooled!


----------



## Average Joey (Jul 16, 2005)

> First of all, it helps that you're good looking. Romans 12:1 says "to offer your bodies as living sacrifices." Since our bodies are the temple of the Holy Spirit (1 Cor. 6:19), it makes sense that we should use our beautiful bodies to glorify HIS name, the Holy Spirit will work the strongest since He's in our body, right? That's the best position to be in!



Well,at least they did use scripture.



Sorry,just a joke guys.


----------

